# Teething and runny nappies



## fi123 (Feb 21, 2009)

Are runny nappies associated with teething?  DS is teeting 3 eye teeth and at the same time has had running nappies, once or twice a day.

Some people tell me this happens with teething and others that it's not.  Not sure to take him to the doctors or not.

Many thanks x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi fi, yes babies can get runny nappies when teething, if there was no other symptoms of being unwell like vomiting, temp etc then it's probably teeth, just keep up lots of fluids and give calpol if needed, and I hope he doesn't have a bad time with them

If at any time you think it's a tummy bug ir he becomes unwell with it then ask a gp to have a glance at him

Nic


----------

